# Don't look up!



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2010)

After stacking some kindling I was sitting out back having some ice water, the red squirrels were running through the tree tops thats when I heard a branch break then a thud about 5 feet from me.

This little guy hit the ground then to make matters worse the cat started to chase him, up the tree he went, He had to fall 35 feet.

zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2010)

I hear them hit the ground on a missed limb jump all the time. And don't wish them well.

We are infested with'em.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those buggers make a heck of a noise when they start chattering.


----------



## Uper (Aug 5, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Those buggers make a heck of a noise when they start chattering.



Usually in November when you're sittin' in the woods waitin' for a buck to come along!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uper I'm not a hunter but have my license, the only time I see a BUCK is when I have a chainsaw in my hand.


zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 5, 2010)

Zap, I saw on in my wallet the other day.


----------



## Uper (Aug 5, 2010)

Uper I'm not a hunter but have my license, the only time I see a BUCK is when I have a chainsaw in my hand.


zap[/quote]

Some use bait and some try scent, but if a chainsaw works for you who am I to argue?


----------



## billb3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Your wives let you keep wallets ?

The little tree rats do miss every now and then.

Had one fall  about ten feet from my feet  while I was sitting in a chair and about ten feet from the lazy dog.

Dog looked at what fell then at me and gave me a "you can have that one" look and put it's head back down on the ground.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 5, 2010)

They do make a great stew!


----------



## fossil (Aug 5, 2010)

In the 12 years I lived in Northern Virginia, on a lot covered with tall Poplar, Oak, Maple and Hickory trees, I never saw a squirrel fall off a tree to the ground.  Oh, yes, we had squirrels...hundreds (it seemed) of them.  I watched a squirrel leap from a tree trunk trying to get atop a hanging bird feeder...miss...and go back and try again, miss again, then keep trying until that bugger made a perfect leap over to the feeder just beneath the "squirrel witch's hat" deal that supposedly made it squirrel-proof.  That was impressive, and I just let him eat the bird seed unmolested.  But what they did do that I found most irritating was go after all the acorns and whatnot high in the treetops every late summer/early fall.  Of course, for every 6 they went after, they dropped 5.  All day and night, the little bombs would be falling, bouncing off the roof, caroming off the deck and the walls.  Almost worse was the detritus from the ones they didn't drop outright...the sharp little pieces of gnawed off husk and shell that just littered everything.  Hickory nuts are an entirely different story.  It was interesting, but I really like being in Oregon and almost as far from Fairfax Virginia as I can get and still be in the continental U.S.   :lol: Rick


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Got an Oak over my alunimum sheeted(roof) shed. I hear bombs all hours of the day and have to duck in quick sometimes. I haven't got hit yet, But there aim is getting closer. With the racket it makes you would think the roof would show of the bomb's. So far it has no visiable damage. Were are infested with the gray ones too. Trapped and released some but there cousins came from nowhere to retake the good spaces they vacated.

Funny when the little red ones comes out you can't see a gray anywhere???


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 6, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Got an Oak over my alunimum sheeted(roof) shed. I hear bombs all hours of the day and have to duck in quick sometimes. I haven't got hit yet, But there aim is getting closer. With the racket it makes you would think the roof would show of the bomb's. So far it has no visiable damage. Were are infested with the gray ones too. Trapped and released some but there cousins came from nowhere to retake the good spaces they vacated.
> 
> Funny when the little red ones comes out you can't see a gray anywhere???



Yes when the red squirrels come out the grays take off here also, the older Italians like gray squirrels in there red sauce sure is a different taste.

zap


----------



## loon (Aug 6, 2010)

we are not allowed to shoot the little buggers over here in less they are damaging our property,well this guy was living up in the attic for quite awhile and i finally seen how he was getting in and out..
sat out back one afternoon with the 22 and after about 15min the problem was gone and the hole was fixed


----------



## ramonbow (Aug 20, 2010)

We have too many of the little buggers as well.  I generally don't mind them unless I'm sitting in a deer stand and they chatter at me constantly.  But they are raising havoc with our pear trees.  They come in and just eat the SEED of the pear and throw the rest on the ground to make a mushy, smelly, yellow jacket attracting mess.  It seems like for everyone they eat they also knock one off to the ground.  They won't retrieve the fallen one either, they prefer to just pick another.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I hear them hit the ground on a missed limb jump all the time. And don't wish them well.
> 
> We are infested with'em.



BroB - three words:

Squirrel pot pie.


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 21, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> we are not allowed to shoot the little buggers over here in less they are damaging our property,well this guy was living up in the attic for quite awhile and i finally seen how he was getting in and out..
> sat out back one afternoon with the 22 and after about 15min the problem was gone and the hole was fixed



Was it a buck or Doe?


----------



## loon (Aug 21, 2010)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Was it a buck or Doe?


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 21, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> BXpellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Was it a buck or Doe?



Nice racks up there, down here we get grey and black no horns!!


----------

